# Deutsche Lokalisierung

## ibaF

Hi,

ich habe hier ein Problem. Obwohl ich die Anleitung zur deutschen Lokalisierung: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/guide-localization.xml befolgt habe,

kann ich in einer Shell (rxvt-unicode), VIM, etc. kein Ä, Ö oder Ü eintippen.

Selbst wenn ich mit Dolphin einen Ordner anlegen will, kann ich keine Umlaute verwenden. Auch in der Titelleiste des Firefox werden keine Umlaute angezeigt.

Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Lg,

Fabi

----------

## schmidicom

Bist du sicher das du wirklich alles gemacht hast?

Poste doch mal den Inhalt von deiner "/etc/locale.gen"

Ich habe bei meinem ersten mal, trotz Anleitung, diese Datei auch übersehen.  :Wink: 

EDIT:

An die anderen hier im Forum, kann es sein das sich in dieser Anleitung ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen hat:

Eine "/etc/env.d/02locale":

```
LC_CTYPE=de_DE.UTF-8
```

kann doch ohne eine "/etc/locale.gen" mit:

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

gar nicht funktionieren?

----------

## bas89

Hast du nach dem Setzen von LINGUAS="de" wirklich „emerge -uDNa world“ durchgeführt?

----------

